# Resort with public boarder cross course



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

BurtonX8 mentioned USASA earlier. Looks like they organize open events on a regional level. 

http://www.usasa.org


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

cifex said:


> BurtonX8 mentioned USASA earlier. Looks like they organize open events on a regional level.
> 
> http://www.usasa.org


I *highly* suggest the USASA events. It's a really good atmosphere, friendly people, raffles after every event, and free goodies from the sponsors. It's all ages and abilities, although you are judged/timed by your age group, but it's just a lot of fun and really helps improve riding all around. Yes it's competitions but its a very relaxed atmosphere. It's been a few years but I think the cost is 75$ for the membership and 20 per event if you register online. Helmets are required in all events. 

Met some of the friendliest people ever here at the SnowOhio series, including Louie Vito, who used to kill it here in the slopestyle/halfpipe events.

I don't know about others areas, but around here the events are..

Slopestyle
Halfpipe
Slalom
Giant Slalom
Boardercross.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

pretty sure copper mountain has one but not sure if its open to the public


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

The one at copper is open to the public. Or at least it was a few years back. Very fun. Not as huge as the one on the olympics though.


----------



## The Jake (Jan 19, 2010)

*i am*

almost certain they have one in one of the terrain parks at Windham (Catskills). i'll be there tomorrow, and i'll check for you.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I was at Windham today. I've never seen a bordercross course there. I know they build a snowmobile cross course occasionally. They DO have an awesome kicker with a nifty air bag set up though.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

They have one at boreal and alpine, which are in the tahoe area, kinda far from you haha.
but if you want an olympic-ish one, Sugarbowl has the actual course one of the guys trained on for the ski cross, idk if the course is any different? but they plan on opening it to the public soon.


----------

